

These Tiny Wooden Houses Are The College Dorm Of The Future - RougeFemme
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3017459/these-tiny-wooden-houses-are-the-college-dorm-of-the-future?partner=newsletter

======
beat
The interesting thing to me was the requirement that they last 100 years or
more. It was my first thought when I saw "wooden" and "college dorm" in the
same sentence. Colleges are long-term institutions and can (and should) make
architectural investments that are long-term rather than short-term. A cheap
throwaway is exactly the opposite of what colleges should do, although there
are plenty of situations where cheap throwaway housing is appropriate, where
short-term economics outweigh long-term economics in the buyer's eyes.

This line of thought brought to you by the superb book, _How Buildings Learn_
, by Stewart Brand. I recommend it to every software professional I know.
Sure, it's about physical things rather than software, but the principles are
similar.

------
eksith
I'm nuts about tiny houses so this has an immediate appeal to me. The interior
is a bit too Ikea-ish for my taste, but nothing a bit of veneer or maybe some
paint wouldn't fix. I thought long and hard about what it takes to build these
earnestly and a lot of designs were style over substance. I have no reason to
believe the two can't happily co-exist.

------
jacalata
Why is a tiny modular house the best way to build for several hundred people?
Do they stack, or is the idea that universities in Sweden have acres of space
waiting to put these on? Also, _an initial test run of 22 units arranged in
blocks of eight_ , how many blocks of eight does it take to arrange 22 units
exactly?

------
bnolsen
Some issues I see with this particular design:

    
    
        1. loft access is very unsafe.  Imagine being drunk (college student, no way!), sick or injured.  How to get up or down those stairs safely?
        2. I see no water heater or place for plumbing or electrical access.
        3. I see no place for bicycle storage, etc.
        4. Having a small shower would be very nice.

------
jinx_xnij
So long as you do not live in any place that has a high likelihood of Tornados
or Hurricanes, i suppose this would work.

What gets me with this type of thing is the fact that your living
room/bedroom/kitchen is also your bathroom.

------
MmeMANET
It still looks better than my first college dorm.

------
Raphmedia
That's a pretty grim future.

